

Show HN: (version 2) my customer validation page, a simple analytics solution - aledalgrande
http://onsightapp.com

======
aledalgrande
Following: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2597125>

------
aledalgrande
Do you think you get the message now (from graphics and text) or does it have
to be improved once more? Thank you!

